# Purebred Lamancha doe



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

She was born 3-28 but was 7 days premature with a twin brother out of a tiny (not supposed to be bred) yearling. Any thoughts on her are much appreciated also how would you describe her color for registration?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

First off, she's adorable 

Nice topline, good brisket, nice tight shoulder assembly, good neck length, clean throat latch, good body length, clean legs, good pasterns, nicely angled back legs, good rump angle.

But, neck could blend smoother into shoulders, rump could be a bit longer as well.

Now, saying all that, it is hard to get critiques right on that young of kids, so it could change


----------

